# He only gets 15 lashes while she gets 100



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

In Indonesia: dude just denied the affair and gets out of the required 100 lashes. 



https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/indonesian-woman-flogged-100-times-084534221.html


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lovely culture they have going there.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Rob_1 said:


> In Indonesia: dude just denied the affair and gets out of the required 100 lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/indonesian-woman-flogged-100-times-084534221.html


From the article.

The woman confessed to adultery and was convicted of that.

".........he judges couldn't find the accused man guilty of adultery because he denied the charges, the prosecutor said, so he was instead accused of "showing affection to a female partner who is not his wife." They sentenced him to be flogged 30 times, and the Sharia Supreme Court reduced his punishment to 15 lashes in an appeal......."


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

So basically he pulled a Bill Clinton................"Wasn't me!"


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Edmund said:


> REDACTED


Not the same, one is part of pop culture, the other is only relevant to political nerds. It was a humor comment, not a political one. But I get it, not your strong point.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

100 lashes?? That’s purty steep punishment.
I’d only have asked for 99 for my ex. Damn these guys are cruel🤭


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

My wife wants the 100 lashes given to me for buying another camera, but I will be denying that I bought the camera, and that I only rented it, so that I can get reduced in appeal the number of lashes to fifteen, but With a wet noodle.

kidding aside, it's not joke what's going on those cultures where women are treated as nothing but a children's factory, and that's that.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> 100 lashes?? That’s purty steep punishment.
> I’d only have asked for 99 for my ex. Damn these guys are cruel🤭


wouldn't 100 lashes basically kill anyone that received it?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Al_Bundy said:


> So basically he pulled a Bill Clinton................"Wasn't me!"


It depends on what his definition of wasn't was.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you sir, may I have another...


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

Call me random, this is the part that pisses me off…

“Human Rights Watch has condemned the practice as "barbaric punishments" for victimless crimes.”

Adultery is a victimless crime eh? Cool. 

Won’t deny I got a little smile thinking of being able to witness my WH and his AP getting lashed in the street though. I guess I’m barbaric.


----------



## Chet8625 (Jul 13, 2010)

Talker67 said:


> wouldn't 100 lashes basically kill anyone that received it?


no, but you wouldn't be sitting down much for the next few weeks.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Hurts like hell, don't do that no more!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> In Indonesia: dude just denied the affair and gets out of the required 100 lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/indonesian-woman-flogged-100-times-084534221.html


Well, he did buy dinner.
Unfortunately, she probably has more to worry about from her husband than the lashes.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

jonty30 said:


> Well, he did buy dinner.
> Unfortunately, she probably has more to worry about from her husband than the lashes.


They both would. When people talk of where was the guy that was with the woman caught in adultery in the Bible? I kind of figure he never made it out of the house...hubby probably killed him DRT.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

QuietRiot said:


> Adultery is a victimless crime eh? Cool.


That caught my eye as well. I wonder if these human rights groups view all breaches of contract as no.big deal. "Contractor didn't finish the work after accepting payment? Nah, no victim here."


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> They both would. When people talk of where was the guy that was with the woman caught in adultery in the Bible? I kind of figure he never made it out of the house...hubby probably killed him DRT.


This is what we call irony.









Man who wrote laws against adultery publicly caned for adultery


Aceh is the only place in Indonesia that practices Islamic Sharia law




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Old boy was practicing what he was preaching…………………..against….😂

maybe his defense should have been that he was only experimenting to see how bad the crime really was, so he could better judge what the penalty should be.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Talker67 said:


> wouldn't 100 lashes basically kill anyone that received it?


Yes. What they often do if they don't want to kill the person is to give them a portion of the lashes, let them heal, give them more of the lashes, let them heal, and so on. It can destroy the person's life if it does not kill them.


----------



## marciastenson98 (12 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> In Indonesia: dude just denied the affair and gets out of the required 100 lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/indonesian-woman-flogged-100-times-084534221.html


thats not right


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Yes. What they often do if they don't want to kill the person is to give them a portion of the lashes, let them heal, give them more of the lashes, let them heal, and so on. It can destroy the person's life if it does not kill them.


Kinda like being cheated on can


----------



## Davit Bek (Sep 9, 2021)

There is no question with how barbaric and cruel this is. But the west has also done a terrible job of promoting strong family values, or painting an accurate picture of what adultery does to a person, a marriage, and worse of all to the children. Healthy families are the foundation of a good society. The west has tried to replace the family and the immeasurable value it brings in raising healthy children with an army of social workers, counselors, and state sponsored programs. And it's not difficult to look up the numbers for poverty, crime, and poor social outcomes for children coming from broken families with little structure and stability. I'm definitely not promoting what Indonesia is doing, but let's not feel so great about the terrible parts of our culture either.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> In Indonesia: dude just denied the affair and gets out of the required 100 lashes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://currently.att.yahoo.com/att/cm/indonesian-woman-flogged-100-times-084534221.html


Unfortunately, women get the short end of the straw in Muslim majority countries like Indonesia and Malaysia. Men are allowed to marry 4 wives, but women cannot marry 4 husbands. Go figure.
In addition, men rape an underaged girl, then they are made marry their abuser to avoid scandal. It still happens there.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> wouldn't 100 lashes basically kill anyone that received it?


The punisher is trained on how to inflict pain but not death


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

aine said:


> Men are allowed to marry 4 wives


I can barely deal with one wife, I can't imagine dealing with four


----------

